# Rab C



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just seen a trail

Rab is back! :clap:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Just seen a trail
> 
> Rab is back! :clap:


Excellent news. :good:

Mary Doll, yeah :man_in_love:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

One off 45 minute special Tuesday Dec 23rd BBC2 9:00 pm repeated on Friday Jan 2nd BBC2 10:30 pm.

One of my all time favourites


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great cast :lol:


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Used to love that programme,but it took me about 3 episodes to tune into the accent :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Brilliant news! Used to watch it with my mum - even though she couldn't understand a word she still laughed like a drain! :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Great cast :lol:


I could use a translation. h34r:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The Govan philosopher - excellent. Have the first 5 series on DVD. Still has one of my fave sayings " Life's *****, but hey, business as usual" :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Cracking stuff, I'll make sure I don't miss that one.

One of my favourite scenes was when they all went to Spain, and Jamesy got sunburnt  .


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

Excellent - Also noticed that there is a Royle family Xmas special as well.

They actually LEAVE THE HOUSE - denise has offered to cook Christmas Roast! SHould be a good one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

"Some lived the dream, I lived the scream"

loved it


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen a trail
> ...


Scarylicoius


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

pg tips said:


> "Some lived the dream, I lived the scream"
> 
> loved it


"Are there two Fs in sphincter?"

Loved it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Let me tell yeese this , boys, Ah neerly pissed masel' laffin' :lol:

"ah can get high oan a sunset" h34r:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mel said:


> Let me tell yeese this , boys, Ah neerly pissed masel' laffin' :lol:
> 
> "ah can get high oan a sunset" h34r:


I can't disagree with that :good:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

mutley said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Let me tell yeese this , boys, Ah neerly pissed masel' laffin' :lol:
> ...


seeyoujimmy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

pg tips said:


> One off 45 minute special Tuesday Dec 23rd BBC2 9:00 pm repeated on Friday Jan 2nd BBC2 10:30 pm.


Excellent its on again as i had another rather painful kidney episode last night :doctor: so missed the programme. I was on that much pethidine if I'd seen it, I'd have forgotten by now.

Roll on Jan 2nd ya bass (as we say in the posher parts of Glasgow)

Alasdair


----------

